# Tony's eclectic acrylic finshong system



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I took he best advice (as least as how I was applied to apply the advice), from the kind folks of IAP and added my own experimentation. I produced a 99 to 100% scratch-free finish -even with solid black. I repeated this process 5 times and it worked flawlessly. It also uses less materials and no buffing. If you would like a copy of it, I would be happy to send to you in a Word document. I thought it was a fluke, but 5 times with solid black and dark red blanks is no fluke. Some of you will see your advice in "my" process. I am about to use make a pen now. The finish is remarkable. Remember, I have only used this on AA pen blanks. Thanks to all of you who have offered your advice. 

Be blessed,

Tony


----------



## eranox (Apr 5, 2014)

Tony, I'd love to have a look!  Glad to hear you've found a process that works for you.


----------



## William Menard (Apr 5, 2014)

i would like to get a copy as well please


----------



## ladycop322 (Apr 5, 2014)

*yes yes yes please*

ME THREE LOL

Michelle

My email is ladycop322@gmail.com


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 5, 2014)

I too would like a copy. My e-mail address s bdeisner@eastlink.ca.   Thanks    Darrell


----------



## cestmoi (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, please! I'd like to try your process, too. cestmoi@zoominternet.net


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 5, 2014)

If you would be so kind as to send it here also?

Thank you,


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

*"Tony's" Acrylic pen finish*

Here's everything including some pics. I do not touch it with any buffing wheel.

I photographed the finished pen not under magnification, but in bright light help at a angle to show any scratches. The ones on the mandrel are magnified.

I did this with two solid blacks and two solid reds too - but no pics (sent as gifts before I photographed them.

Let me know if it works-out for you.

And thank you all for your selfless input!


----------



## denniszoomy (Apr 5, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Well, I took he best advice (as least as how I was applied to apply the advice), from the kind folks of IAP and added my own experimentation. I produced a 99 to 100% scratch-free finish -even with solid black. I repeated this process 5 times and it worked flawlessly. It also uses less materials and no buffing. If you would like a copy of it, I would be happy to send to you in a Word document. I thought it was a fluke, but 5 times with solid black and dark red blanks is no fluke. Some of you will see your advice in "my" process. I am about to use make a pen now. The finish is remarkable. Remember, I have only used this on AA pen blanks. Thanks to all of you who have offered your advice.
> 
> Be blessed,
> 
> Tony



Toni,

 I too would like a copy of this.
Zoomy66@gmail.com

Dennis


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

*Word doc never made it.*

The Word doc never made it. Let me try again. Sorry. I did attach it.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

I had to change it to a doc document from a docx doc. Sorry about that.

Enjoy!


----------



## KenV (Apr 5, 2014)

When you struggle and struggle and then it comes together -- the word is "MAGIC"

You have made it Magic for yourself!!!    

Congrats  --  we share your smiles!!!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you. It was more like "migraine" (LOL) than magic. The two separate two coats of the 105 really make the biggest difference.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 5, 2014)

In your last step you mention Regex.  Is that a car wax?  If so will the brilliance of the finish wear off as the wax layer wears off?

Just curious.  I have though about wax on acrylic before but that thought keeps me from trying it.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

Rejex is formulated to last a year on a car in a garage. I actually find almost as much brillance after the secong application of 205. Also rejex can be applied aftee every twelve to 24 hours. When I use on my car, I apply 3 coats. Each coat adds depth to the shine and durability. This is a good point though. How is this dealth with using diamond dust, blue rouge, etc?  Lastly. Rejex doesn't remove scratches, do I guess you can do what you like after the 205. Your thoughts?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well with buffing the shine is there because of the absence of scratches on the plastic.  It would dull after heavy use.  

The wax would fill the scratches making a smooth surface that is really brilliant.  I have just been worried in the past about it wearing quicker and wearing off the pen after heavy use.

I guess I have never taken the time to test either method.  It would require me to have enough patience to wait for a year for results.


----------



## Mike Powell (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Tony


----------



## larryc (Apr 5, 2014)

That's the true test of any finish. How does it stand up in the customer's hand?


----------



## Arbsmith (Apr 5, 2014)

Can you send me a copy at:djsmith@hawaii.rr.com
Thanks


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Tony for posting.  Anxious to try.
If OK with you, I will share with our penturning Chapter at the next meeting.  I'll give it a try so they can see the results.
gordon


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

Of course, it's OK. Just remember, I am a beginner. This was pure trial and error. It was a little more intentional than the discovery of soap. .


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 5, 2014)

Tony, I like your process  and the results certainly speak for themselves!  I use Meguiars Ultimate Polish and have been very pleased with the results.  I will take a look at the 105/205 and might give it a try.  Thanks for sharing your process and the great results!:good:


----------



## TonyL (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Harry. As you probably know that Meguiars uses a numeric system to identify its professional line. What Meg tolds me is that the only difference between their pro line and non-pro line is the flammability of the product. Their pro line is designed for working in an auto body shop. Therefore what you are using and what I used may be the same thing in terms of scratch removal. What I like about their pro line is that it is easier to determine the "aggressiveness" of each product. I do start with the 205, but find myself going to the 105 (2 apps), the 205 (2 apps). Perhaps as I get better (I think I am at 30 pens), I won't need as aggressive products. I do like not having to use the BG buffy system (I only have one lathe). And not having to go beyond 4k on the MM. We will see. I am penned-out for today. I did sell my second pen which again is not why I am doing this. I didn't think I was going to find such nice people either! That has been a big plus. I also  fly fish. I have found few willing to share their secrets with me.  This has been a great experience. Take care!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Folks. I believe I mentioned this in my earlier threads: I have only achieved these results with acrylic (primarily AA) blanks. I have not achieved these results with the two CA finish wood pens that I turned. Just a word of caution. I hope that no one was misled Thanks!


----------



## kenlholley (Apr 6, 2014)

Please send it to me also. I can always use help like this.


----------



## kenlholley (Apr 6, 2014)

My email is kenlholley@yahoo.com.  Yhanks


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Sent. It definitely work if you follow the steps .


----------



## Charlie69 (Apr 6, 2014)

The Meguiars 105 & 205 have oil, silicone wax in them to temporarily cover up scratches.   To see how the pen will look after some use wipe it down with some rubbing alcohol.   The ipa will remove the silicone/oils and show the actual finish.   Hope this helps.


----------



## orlandopens (Apr 6, 2014)

Copy here too.  Thanks!!! ksimback@cfl.rr.com


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you. I will test it out the next time I finish a pen,  but before assembling.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Naturally, I couldn't wait to try to reveal the hidden scratches, so I applied 4 applications of IPA (just in case the Rejex was creating some type of physical or chemical barrier) using a paper towel to my son's solid dark red acrylic pen and removed the 105, 205 and Rejex (at least I think I removed it). I still could not find any scratches (doesn't mean they are not there, I just couldn't find them under magnified light).  The 105 and 205  products claim to remove fin scratches, not fill them (Meguiar's could claim they cure warts....it's just a claim and I have no idea what they really do). I did pull and attach their MSDS sheets and look up each listed ingredient and quite frankly can't tell if it these are "fancy" names for wax and silicone - I definitely wouldn't pour it on my pancakes . Any way, whether it fills them, removes them or causes my eyes and mind to believe they are not there I am going to stick with it until my skills improve.   They know me on a first name basis at M's, I will call them tomorrow. I am curious. Thanks again for the heads-up!


http://www.autodetailingsolutions.com/M-Line%20MSDS/M105.PDF
http://www.meguiars.co.nz/images/uploads/M205-ultra-finishing-compound.pdf


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 7, 2014)

I think scratches are there in all our pens.  It is how fine we make them that makes them disappear.  Everyone has their own finishing method. Glad you found yours.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 7, 2014)

So how soon will you be ready to give a presentation at the Quarterly meeting on this?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 7, 2014)

Tony your system sound like a really good one and I would like go give it a try, however my HF lathe does not go in reverse so would I flip the blanks 90 deg. to achieve the same results.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Why don't you come over between 2 and 4 today and I will show you myself?  Maybe I lucked-out 5 times in a row? Tomorrow is also good. I need an excuse to make a pen LOL.

Meguiar's isn't open yet; I sill want to ask them about any fillers.

I don't think the club needs or wants a newbie showing them what I do. If I had equipment I would tape it and post the results under magnification. 

If you have  a 10 or 20x loop and decide to come over, bring it. I am just using a large magnifying glass.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*I don't think it matters*



Band Saw Box said:


> Tony your system sound like a really good one and I would like go give it a try, however my HF lathe does not go in reverse so would I flip the blanks 90 deg. to achieve the same results.


 

I will try my next one using all forward direction. Now I have an excuse to make a pen! I called it Tony's eclectic process (drawn from the all/the best sources) because I tested what you all have shared with me. I still don't have a clue as to what I am really doing. 

I will make another dark blue and send you the pics. I will also take pics  through-out the process. I had a good digital camera, but now I am using an Android phone - so it will be what it will be


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Tony


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 7, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Why don't you come over between 2 and 4 today and I will show you myself?  Maybe I lucked-out 5 times in a row? Tomorrow is also good. I need an excuse to make a pen LOL.
> 
> Meguiar's isn't open yet; I sill want to ask them about any fillers.
> 
> ...


 
Actually the club would welcome your input. My son did a demo, I think on custom slims, and we all had a great time of it. He was just as much a newbie as you.


----------



## William Menard (Apr 7, 2014)

THANK YOU TONY


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*Funny*



Gary Beasley said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you come over between 2 and 4 today and I will show you myself?  Maybe I lucked-out 5 times in a row? Tomorrow is also good. I need an excuse to make a pen LOL.
> ...


 
I would be happy to.  But let's set this up.


I am a newbie
I was born in Brooklyn/Queens and attend college in the Bronx.
I am not only a Yankees fan, but a "Yankee".
My family didn't come over on the Mayflower (Italian American).
I am not using equipment that many very talented and experienced sponsor sell  - although I do own it.
Why don't I just come as dressed in Union garb, and start the meeting with the Gettysburg address ?  While I love it here (and the people as much as the state) and can't stand NYC,  I don't think I will "blend".


I do own a gun and pocket knife now and my best friend raises chickens - so I am trying, but don't want to risk offending any one.  Thanks for the offer though!

Now my beautiful wife of 26 years, has the same background (we lived across the street from each and are childhood sweethearts), but she is the sweetest, little thing (she really is little) in the world. She, they would accept.

Ok. Time to insert the painted tubes!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok...just spoke to a guy (Nick0 of Meguiar's). He said that 105 and 205 contain oil, but that is just to transport the abrasive - not to fill scratches. I asked about what would find if I applied IPA....he said a scratch-free surface.  Maybe, he is "selling". Ok. my works is done here as far as my curiosity is concerned. Hakuna Mattata!

I took a ton of shorts and steps along the way. I will post on a PDF file if any one wants it.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Tony,
In all honesty I think you would be well received by the group. You seem real passionate about turning so that's the common trait. My first meeting was in December and walked away with new friends. We may give you a hard time about talking funny but I'm guessing you have thick skin. Plus you own a gun and a knife....you can't be all that bad :biggrin:


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

Very thick.  And you forgot, my best friend owns chickens! I made him a camo pen. That... I am still getting used to .

 I bought a camo "Snugglie" as a gag gift to our office Christmas party several years ago and the gals were "fighting" over it. They kept thanking me for it, and wanted to know why I didn't buy a gag gift.  Sure I will go. I have to transition my," Yous Gize", to "Y'all".

Well made number 6, the Rejex is drying then on to assembly. I took a ton of pics which I am now too tired to post.

I need to get beyond trim lines and designer pens.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*All forward direction..same results!*



Band Saw Box said:


> Tony your system sound like a really good one and I would like go give it a try, however my HF lathe does not go in reverse so would I flip the blanks 90 deg. to achieve the same results.


 
You are good to go. I will edit my document. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 7, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Gary Beasley said:
> 
> 
> > TonyL said:
> ...



Sounds like you'll fit right in!


----------



## glen r (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you very much Tony.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 7, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Band Saw Box said:
> 
> 
> > Tony your system sound like a really good one and I would like go give it a try, however my HF lathe does not go in reverse so would I flip the blanks 90 deg. to achieve the same results.
> ...


 
Thank you Tony, I'm glad I did ask. When you edit your document would you send a copy to scrollnut@cox.net so I can give it a try. Thanks


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2014)

Post it as a tutorial.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

I took a bunch of pictiures. I am going to place them in a pdf and see if I can add to the library.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*Sent*



Band Saw Box said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Band Saw Box said:
> ...


 

Should be there already!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*Here are the pics.*

I named them so they would make sense as to what they were.

They are slightly out of order....but you get the idea.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 7, 2014)

*Updated finish document.*

I made some minor changes in the event that you don't have a reversible lathe (just don't use reverse). No reverse was used in the pics above. The results were exactly the same. 

I also remind everyone that I have only tried this on acrylic acetate blanks. I have NO idea what to expect from another material. And remember four weeks ago today, I bought a lathe and turned my first pen. So takes this "advice" from the freshman that I am . I am up to 30 pens, but the last 6 all used this process.

Enjoy!


----------



## plano_harry (Apr 9, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Why don't I just come as dressed in Union garb, and start the meeting with the Gettysburg address ?  While I love it here (and the people as much as the state) and can't stand NYC,  I don't think I will "blend".
> 
> 
> I do own a gun and pocket knife now and my best friend raises chickens - so I am trying, but don't want to risk offending any one.  Thanks for the offer though!



Don't worry, Southerners will happily accept you if you don't talk about "The War of Northern Aggression" or act like a Yankee, and people in Georgia love to hear that it is better than NYC! :tongue:  If you are in doubt, wear your NRA hat - nobody will mess with you :wink:


----------



## TonyL (Apr 12, 2014)

*Safety Update to "TonyL's" Finishing Process*

Please forgive this oversight; it surely is a reflection of my being new to the hobby, but not an excuse. 

One very thoughtful member, kindly reminded me about *not* approaching a rotating lathe with a large piece of cloth. I am sure many of you know this, but I wanted to publish this advice anyway. I updated my finishing instructions to include this safety advice. I also took some pictures of small pieces of cloth - no greater than 2 inches by 2 inches - because a single picture is worth a thousand words. 

Thank you for reading, and special thanks to the member's sage advice.


----------

